# Coastal tanker aground off Cape Breton



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

ARCA 1 aground off the entrance to Sydney Harbour, Cape Breton, Canada; all crew airlifted off.

See : http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/tanker-aground-off-sydney-mines-1.3926585


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

Unusual?? that a vessel with no power would run aground bow first with what appears to be a following wind. Vessel like that would more likely turn beam onto wind and sea and thus run aground in that configuration as the rudder would be useless. That is unless the engine had only just quit and there was still steerage way on the vessel as she struck?

Not a nice thing to happen, but good that there appears to be no fuel leakage.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

TOM ALEXANDER said:


> Unusual?? that a vessel with no power would run aground bow first with what appears to be a following wind. Vessel like that would more likely turn beam onto wind and sea and thus run aground in that configuration as the rudder would be useless. That is unless the engine had only just quit and there was still steerage way on the vessel as she struck?
> 
> Not a nice thing to happen, but good that there appears to be no fuel leakage.


2 days later, in an aerial shot, it was more clear that my opinion above was based on a closer land based view only. Now the vessel appears to be in a place where probably due to bottom contours (sand?) the predominant wave form to port of the ship, and only slightly off shore is more broadside, but curving around the bttom contour to be almost dead astern just where the vessel now lays. 

She may have even been towed off at this moment, although I have not seen anything definite yet.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Arca 1, called 'tanker' on marinetraffic.com
Aground on NE coast about 10 miles north of Sydney, Nova Scotia

Detailed report here:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/canadian-coast-guard-tanker-arca-1-1.3928688


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

*Imperial Lachine*

Better days.
http://s859.photobucket.com/user/av...BritanniaatExpomooringMontrealQuebec.jpg.html


----------

